# Getting me down



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi guys, I haven't been on here for a while. I went on vacation a couple of months ago and ever since I got back work has been hectic. I've been working insane hours, and just had to work this weekend as well. And now it's almost Monday again... I know work isn't helping the IBS, but there's not much I can do about that. God, it feels like years since I was on holiday!Anyway, just not sure how much more of this IBS I can take. I've had it for about 9 years, but the last 9 months have been pure hell. The social aspect is the worst. I feel like I'm closing myself off from new experiences, and seeing my friends. I know that's not smart, but every time I do go out I either spend the night running from one bathroom to another and feeling like a loser, or I get sick on the way there and have to turn around and come home. Then I feel like a complete loser for cancelling on my friends ... AGAIN! I'm not sure if I make myself sick thinking about going out because I remember the past experiences. Either way, it's the same result in the end.I have no life. All I do is work and then come home and sit trying not to set off my stomach. Some days I feel a little bit better, like I can handle this, and other days I just feel so depressed about it all. I'm 28 and don't know when the heck I'm going to meet a guy if I can't even go out. I just hope my friends continue to stick by me and don't get fed up of me cancelling. They're already asking about what I want to do for my birthday this week ... another nightmare as far as I'm concerned.I just want to be normal and go out and enjoy life like normal people and like I used to be able to do. I am such a boring person now, I HATE it!Sorry, I know this is a long rambling rant, but no one seems to get it. My family is always asking if I want to join them in going out for dinner ... I've been saying no for about 6 months now!Thanks for listening! Julie


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

hi julie! long time no speak! sorry you have been feeling down recently.how was your holiday? hope you had a good time. with work is there no way you could have some time off to reset yourself? get your body back into a routine?your friends will stick by you, because they are your friends! hope you have a good birthday (







for your bday







)take care and rant as often as you like, thats what this is for







lynsey xXx


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, Lynsey! I've been wondering how you've been doing. No, I can't really take any decent amount of time off because we have so much work to do at the moment. I'm trying to get next Friday off to make up for working this weekend, but not sure if they'll approve it yet.I'm feeling a little bit better emotionally now, I think I just needed to blow off some steam, and this is the perfect place to do it. The PMS isn't helping my emotions at the moment either, though!So, anything new with you? Tell me you've been doing something exciting ... I certainly haven't!


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

ill keep my fingers crossed for you, hope you get next friday off







glad you feeling better, i can certainly sympathise with the whole PMS thing, it sucks, ive been really REALLY moody last few months coming up to my period! and wed night-thur morning i was up most of it with bad cramps and D YUK! why is ibs always worse around period time?!hmm new with me, cant remember last time we spoke, errr i passed my driving test! WAHEY! been working a lot. and this weekend i went to see my friend at birmingham uni with a couple of other friends, was a good weekend although stomach played up! isnt it always the way!if you feel ok, is there anything you want to do for your birthday? xXx


----------



## 20895 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Julie, what do you do, i mean what kind of job you have?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Julie







Yep, I so know where you are at with the whole birthday thing. DH got me a gift certificate for a beauty/hairdressing salon 2 months ago. It only has a 6 month use by on it and I just don't have the courage to book an appointment 1 week in advance to get anything done







He'll be so dissapointed if I don't use it and when I kinda half smiled when he gave it to me (cause inside I was thinking "oh no") he got really upset, his whole face just fell cause he thought it would be an awesome surprise. And it would be, if my life wasn't ruled by my IBS. It's not fair that a 1/2 hour facial can strike fear into my heart!Sorry, I've made this all about me as usual. Just wanted to say I understand and I hope your tum gives you a break for your birthday


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, guys! It's nice to know you all understand!If it was a perfect world, or at least a world in which my stomach didn't rule my life, I'd head out this weekend for dinner with friends, than get all dressed up and go dancing. I haven't been dancing in so long now! Since that's not my world right now, I'd feel so much more relaxed to just have a bunch of people over to my place for a party. At least I know I have my own bathroom if I need it and I don't need to travel. The problem is, I think it's boring for others - they'd probably prefer a night on the town!Mika - I work in Public Relations. I work for an agency so we work for many different corporate and government clients - mostly on corporate crises and issues management, media relations as well. I love it, but at times it can be demanding and stressful. It seems to go in waves, hopefully we'll slow down a bit soon.Screamer - I know what you mean about the salon! I have been putting off getting a trim for a few weeks now. I'm thinking I need to brave it and get it done this weekend. I think I'll go separately for the haircut and highlights though ... it just makes it such a long visit to do both at once, and if I'm not feeling well ... God, most people LOVE to relax at the spa!Anyway, hope you're all well, and thanks for your birthday wishes - it's actually tomorrow.Mika, you seem to have been pretty quiet on here lately as well, unless I'm mistaken. Anything new going on with you?Take care everyone! Julie


----------



## 20349 (Jul 4, 2005)

happy birthday for tomorrow







im sure whatever you decide to do your friends will be more then happy to do that







xXx


----------

